# Base for swing set (mulch vs. sand)



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

What would you guys say is the best base for a swing set these days? Should I just use regular bagged mulch from the box stores? Or would sand be a better option?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Mulch will need to be replenished periodically, whereas sand mostly a one-and-done. Mulch also has the chance of giving splinters. Sometimes cats think sandboxes are giant litter boxes, though. When I was a child and still today as a tall child, I prefer sand simply because playing with trucks in a sandbox is awesome. :mrgreen:


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Cool thanks. The set is being installed this weekend. Should I put the material down before or after install ?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Rubber mulch last longer and cushions the fall . Not to mention critters and cats love the sand.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubberific-0-8-cu-ft-Dark-Brown-Rubber-Mulch/3199901


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Rubber mulch last longer and cushions the fall . Not to mention critters and cats love the sand.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubberific-0-8-cu-ft-Dark-Brown-Rubber-Mulch/3199901


I used rubber mulch under the playset I built at our old house. It is expensive but really was nice. You have to watch for metal though. Where they grind up the tires sometimes some of the metal webbing will get left in the mix. It can get a little hot during the summer too. If I had to do it again I would probably use something other than rubber. It takes a lot to get the 6" depth they recommend.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> Cool thanks. The set is being installed this weekend. Should I put the material down before or after install ?


Definitely after. The set will need to be anchored into the ground.


----------

